# Scatter Guard for Critter Nation



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone here who has the Critter Nation has used any of these pans for your cage:

http://www.martinscages.com/products/supplies/pans.htm

And if so what size did you get? I'm currently using the concrete mixing pans from Home Depot and they are working well except my rats can get behind them and it makes it impossible to get them without removing the pan (which is a pain). A couple of them like to sleep back there and can sometimes be stubborn and not come when I open the cage doors.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## GerbilGuru (Feb 25, 2013)

*Critter Nation Sctterguard*

Interesting question for me, too! I am looking at a CN, but am unsure of what litter pan to put in it. You can buy a 2.5 inch "scatterguard" with it - do people find that it is effective?

The dimensions of the CN floor are 36" X24". It makes sense that the Martin's floor of the same size would work.... but I have no idea if it is a fraction of an inch too big or not.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

IF the dimensions are the same it should work. I have a DCN and I just have my girls litter trained so I've never looked into scatter guards, but I know the scatter guard that CN makes would work well for the cage and I'd imagine a Martin's pan would also work. The one thing I'd watch out for is whether or not the Martin's pan would fit inside the CN, since most Martin's pans are made to fit outside the Martin's cage, so that could be a potential size issue.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I have read some very bad reviews regarding the scatter guards CN makes. Apparently they are cheaply made and there are some kind of 'connecting tabs' that break. Although I have no idea why they would need to be connected to anything. I just want something that is going to sit on top of the existing pan or even just have that in there without the pan.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

The cement mixing pans from home depot aren't the best fitting for the CN cages. I had the ones from Lowes. I got the large ones. http://www.lowes.com/pd_19252-1569-...8.67.57.147&currentURL=?Ntt=cement+mixing+pan

You need to cut the rim off, but that can be done by scoring it with a box cutter and just snapping it off. It's a fairly tight fit and your rats won't be able to get behind it. However...... It's very deep. About 1/3 of you cage is obscured by it. You can still have the shelf in there, but it's hard to have very many accessories in with the pan in there. Also, it's really only good for the bottom. You really can't cut that notch out for a top level. 

I ended up using that tub for a storage drawer on the bottom. I also have one on top for extra storage. It just makes a nice place to put stuff and it's easier access having a drawer. 

As far as the Martin pan. As it's already been said. the 24" X 36" is the one you'd want. Just to make sure it will fit, I'll call them and inquire. I'm sure you won't be the first with a CN cage that wanted a deeper pan. They should be able to tell you if it will fit in your cage or not. If the measurements are "exactly" 24" X 36".... It won't fit. I think the actual size needs to be 23" X 35" to fit. It might be a little tight too.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Kaliloca. Yeah, I have the ones from Home Depot and did have to cut some of the top lip off on all sides. I have a Dremmel which made that job nice and easy. I'm fine with the one on the bottom level. However, the one on the second level is the problem. Because I had to cut a hole in it for access from the bottom level the rats can now get behind it. Most of the time getting them is not an issue because they come to the cage door when I open it. However, sometimes, a coupe of them get a little stubborn and won't come out. I'm going to engage in a conversation with Martin's 
Cages and get the exact specs on the largest dimensions. Because sometimes 24" x 36" means the bottom of the pan and then it flares out. In which case there is no way it will fit.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

The 36x24 dimensions of the CN are outside diameter, so the pan would have to be a bit smaller to fit inside. You can check out the Bass Equipment site - they have a graphic with the exact sizes of the pans they make that slide right in.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I've thought about the Bass pans. I just don't like the idea of having to paint them. I don't particularly want my boys to start chewing on something that has paint on it. I doubt there is any kind paint out there with zero toxins in it.

And based on the dimensions they post on the Bass website for their pans I'm guessing the Martin's ones are not going to fit


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You could maybe do the Bass pan just for the upstairs and keep the tub downstairs. Or just use cloth liners upstairs. I have about 15-20 Bass pans here, and I haven't painted any of them - my understanding is that if you do paint them, they have to cure for 3 weeks before you can put them in the cage. I'm not sure what paint folks use, but I'm thinking anything that's baby safe would work?


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, I never really thought about using the Bass for just the top. I like things to match. So I had it in my mind I had to replace them both. 

I was under the impression galvanized steel would soak up urine and that was why it needed to be painted. Is that not the case. I'd also heard about letting it cure.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

It will corrode if left wet - there are a few spots under the water bottles, but none elsewhere.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I decided to bite the bullet and order the Bass pans since they got such great reviews here. I gotta say shipping was a little much though. I originally only ordered the top level pan and shipping was $15.95. Adding the second pan only increased shipping to $18.50. So I figured it was kind of stupid not to order both. Now it's off to either find someone to powder coat them for me or find some nontoxic paint.


----------

